# Leasing M3 from out of state; DMV sanity check



## rhensch (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello all. I recently took delivery of a new M3. I live in AZ, the dealer was in California. When the leasing terms were being finalized I asked if I could just register the car myself in AZ once it arrived (it was being professionally trucked from the dealer directly to my home). The dealer said "no, we must use our 3rd party DMV service for out of state deals". I questioned that since it wasn't being driven, especially considering the $200 - $300 processing fee I knew the 3rd party would charge, but I went along with it.

So we FedEx'ed the paperwork back and forth after I signed and notarized all the documents they had sent me. The dealer received my docs last Wed, I arranged for the truck to pick up the car on Thursday, and it showed up at my door on Friday. When I called the dealership Friday for some kind of temporary registration, they didn't have any. They just told me they were still processing it. I told them I can't keep the car in the garage, I need to have something to prove that the AZ DMV registration is in process.

Anyway, a lot of dialog went back and forth. They couldn't do anything Friday afternoon, the 3rd party service was out until Monday. I was getting more and more frustrated. I waited until Monday, still didn't hear anything from the dealer. Finally today I called to follow up and now they are saying there is another Power of Attorney form they need me to fill out before the 3rd party can do the DMV processing. I said if another POA was required, it should have been included in the FedEx package. Now they want me to sign this additional form and send it back before the 3rd party can move forward.

So I've asked over and over (I actually even asked this Friday afternoon): Just refund the DMV fee's that are listed in the lease contract and I'll go down to my local DMV and have plates in 10 minutes. Plus I'll probably save a couple hundred dollars. They say that isn't possible because the DMV fee's are listed on the contract. But my point is that the DMV fee's were not part of the cap cost, they were simply part of the out-of-pocket expenses that I wrote a check for. They say they must be in the contract to prove to BMW that DMV is being covered.

Anyway, what are your thoughts? I'm really frustrated and don't really believe anything they tell me at this point. What is the truth regarding DMV fee's for out of state deals, and what would recommend in my case?

Thanks!


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

My thoughts are that you probably should have remained a client of my co-worker and you wouldn't be having any of these issues.

And DMV out of state are a state by state thing; every Center handles them differently.


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ty Vil said:


> My thoughts are that you probably should have remained a client of my co-worker and you wouldn't be having any of these issues.
> 
> And DMV out of state are a state by state thing; every Center handles them differently.


I miss Henry!


----------



## rhensch (Nov 18, 2006)

Ty Vil said:


> My thoughts are that you probably should have remained a client of my co-worker and you wouldn't be having any of these issues.
> 
> And DMV out of state are a state by state thing; every Center handles them differently.


Thanks Ty, but it wasn't personal. I would have loved to remain a client of your co-worker, but your dealership just wasn't competitive nor able to get a timely allocation. I suspect that saving almost $4K would have been important to you too, if it were your money.

But thanks for the response.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

Every dealer/dealer group has their own policy, and every state has their own process.

The 3 main reasons we don't have the client do their own licensing are 1) control of the title, if it's a cash transaction, 2) ensure that state sales taxes are paid and 3) if it's finance or leased, we need to ensure that lienholder info is accurate and included.

So, what we do here is complete all of your state's DMV forms and include that in the purchase documents. We then send the registration info to the local or state DMV, along with a check for taxes and or DMV fees. 

But again, some states require VIN inspections or other inspections, so the process can vary.



Michael


----------



## rhensch (Nov 18, 2006)

MichaelBrown62 said:


> Every dealer/dealer group has their own policy, and every state has their own process.
> 
> The 3 main reasons we don't have the client do their own licensing are 1) control of the title, if it's a cash transaction, 2) ensure that state sales taxes are paid and 3) if it's finance or leased, we need to ensure that lienholder info is accurate and included.
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael. Yes, that was the idea here too. They were supposed to complete all the paperwork for me and work with a 3rd party to perform the DMV registration. I actually bought another car from a California dealership many years ago who also used a 3rd party, but I had no issue whatsoever and immediately had temporary registration when the car was delivered. In this case I'll be lucky to get my registration a week after delivery.

It sounds like it is a dealer by dealer policy rather than a corporate BMW policy, so that answers my question.

Note to self: Stay away from this particular "Center of Excellence" 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Michael @ BMW Seattle (Mar 5, 2016)

You're welcome, and it's absolutely a dealer by dealer process.

Michael


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

Just say their satisfaction survey is going down each day you don't receive your registration. That should light a fire under them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)

Patience. You'll get a couple temp permits. It'll be okay. 

CSI survey? That's not very nice .


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

OP never actually had us write up an M3 deal either or look for an allocation as he claims - I'm taking this whole thread with a grain of salt.


----------



## rhensch (Nov 18, 2006)

Ty Vil said:


> OP never actually had us write up an M3 deal either or look for an allocation as he claims - I'm taking this whole thread with a grain of salt.


Ty, where did I claim your dealership wrote up an M3 deal? Why would I bother when the price I was quoted was significantly higher than other dealers?

You simply were not involved in all of my interactions with your dealership where we talked about price and allocations. But if trying to discredit me makes you feel better, go for it.


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ty Vil said:


> OP never actually had us write up an M3 deal either or look for an allocation as he claims - I'm taking this whole thread with a grain of salt.


It's very douche baggy how you're trolling this thread over losing his business.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

hey OP... I do 3 deals a month in AZ.... you can get a temp tag from your state website. Or contact Robin Pendergraf at Sierra Title in Phoenix, she can handle the whole DMV process for like $63 dollars.

Something seems off.. feel free to call me tomorrow if you want any advice.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Ty Vil said:


> OP never actually had us write up an M3 deal either or look for an allocation as he claims - I'm taking this whole thread with a grain of salt.


Chillax. You seem to be taking this personally. If the OP saved 4k of his money, no one can blame him for going elsewhere. N4S


----------



## rhensch (Nov 18, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> hey OP... I do 3 deals a month in AZ.... you can get a temp tag from your state website. Or contact Robin Pendergraf at Sierra Title in Phoenix, she can handle the whole DMV process for like $63 dollars.
> 
> Something seems off.. feel free to call me tomorrow if you want any advice.


Thanks Greg. I really wanted to work with you this time and kicking myself now that I didn't. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

rhensch said:


> Thanks Greg. I really wanted to work with you this time and kicking myself now that I didn't. Thanks for the response.


Yup def should have went to Greg... He has done 3 AZ deals for me all went very smooth. Friend went to BMW south bay (against my advice) and is now dealing with the consequences for AZ reg.

Robin at Sierra title is also very painless to deal with...I echo Greg's recommendation.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Let me put this out here as I have many times. And this is for ALL FESTERS...this is NOT directed at the OP.... please remember PRICE...again PRICE... is not the only factor in the transaction, there is so much more to the deal. Being the cheapest in price does NOT always mean a smooth and seamless transaction. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for experience and good service. I always say you want Sizzler price you get Sizzler service, you want Alexanders service pay Alexanders price.. they both serve steak, question is how do you want it served?.

.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> hey OP... I do 3 deals a month in AZ.... you can get a temp tag from your state website. Or contact Robin Pendergraf at Sierra Title in Phoenix, she can handle the whole DMV process for like $63 dollars.
> 
> Something seems off.. feel free to call me tomorrow if you want any advice.


As always, Greg is a class act and willing to help a fester (even when he does not stand to benefit from the help he provides). This is one of the reasons why he is one of the top regarded fest advisors.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Let me put this out here as I have many times. And this is for ALL FESTERS...this is NOT directed at the OP.... please remember PRICE...again PRICE... is not the only factor in the transaction, there is so much more to the deal. Being the cheapest in price does NOT always mean a smooth and seamless transaction. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for experience and good service. I always say you want Sizzler price you get Sizzler service, you want Alexanders service pay Alexanders price.. they both serve steak, question is how do you want it served?.
> 
> .


True.....so true.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

need4speed said:


> chillax. You seem to be taking this personally. If the op saved 4k of his money, no one can blame him for going elsewhere. N4s


+1


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Let me put this out here as I have many times. And this is for ALL FESTERS...this is NOT directed at the OP.... please remember PRICE...again PRICE... is not the only factor in the transaction, there is so much more to the deal. Being the cheapest in price does NOT always mean a smooth and seamless transaction. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for experience and good service. I always say you want Sizzler price you get Sizzler service, you want Alexanders service pay Alexanders price.. they both serve steak, question is how do you want it served?.
> 
> .


Yup! Greg has this on lock.


----------



## rhensch (Nov 18, 2006)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Let me put this out here as I have many times. And this is for ALL FESTERS...this is NOT directed at the OP.... please remember PRICE...again PRICE... is not the only factor in the transaction, there is so much more to the deal. Being the cheapest in price does NOT always mean a smooth and seamless transaction. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for experience and good service. I always say you want Sizzler price you get Sizzler service, you want Alexanders service pay Alexanders price.. they both serve steak, question is how do you want it served?.
> 
> .


No offense taken Greg. I learned my lesson. I won't make the same mistake again


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

[email protected] BMW said:


> Let me put this out here as I have many times. And this is for ALL FESTERS...this is NOT directed at the OP.... please remember PRICE...again PRICE... is not the only factor in the transaction, there is so much more to the deal. Being the cheapest in price does NOT always mean a smooth and seamless transaction. Sometimes it's better to pay a little more for experience and good service. I always say you want Sizzler price you get Sizzler service, you want Alexanders service pay Alexanders price.. they both serve steak, question is how do you want it served?.
> 
> .


This post should be a sticky. And a reminder to consider doing business with Bimmerfest sponsors with good reputations, such as Greg, Michael, and David.


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

gkr778 said:


> This post should be a sticky. And a reminder to consider doing business with Bimmerfest sponsors with good reputations, such as Greg, Michael, and David.


And Jon!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Dennisis said:


> And Jon!


I don't think Jon does out-of-state deals, does he? I think he only does California residents.


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

Ninong said:


> I don't think Jon does out-of-state deals, does he? I think he only does California residents.


Normally, yes - just saying he's a great sponsor.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

dennisis said:


> normally, yes - just saying he's a great sponsor.


+1


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dennisis said:


> Normally, yes - just saying he's a great sponsor.


+2
My apology for leaving out Jon in my previous post; I was just going by the CAs that responded to this thread. Ty Vil doesn't count.


----------

